# Questions



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 12, 2009)

* Classical Studies *
Question: Name one of the early Romans' greatest achievements.
Answer: Learning to speak Latin

* Biology *
Question: What is a fibula?
Answer: A little lie

* Classical Studies *
Question: What were the circumstances of Julius Caesar's death?
Answer: Suspicious

* Biology *
Question: Give an example of a smoking-related disease
Answer: Early death

* Biology *
Question: What is a plasmid?
Answer: A high definition television

* Religious Studies *
Question: Christians only have one spouse, what is this called?
Answer: Monotony

* Physics *
Question: Name an environmental side effect of burning fossil fuels.
Answer: Fire

* Geography *
Question: What does the term "lava" mean?
Answer: A pre-pubescent caterpillar

* Geography *
Question: The race of people known as Malays come from which country?
Answer: Malaria

* Geography *
Question: Name one famous Greek landmark
Answer: The most famous Greek landmark is the Apocalypse

* History *
Question: Where was the American Declaration of Independence signed?
Answer: At the bottom.


----------



## why (Aug 13, 2009)

:lol:



David Baxter said:


> * Classical Studies *
> Question: Name one of the early Romans' greatest achievements.
> Answer: Learning to speak Latin






> * History *
> Question: Where was the American Declaration of Independence signed?
> Answer: At the bottom.


:rofl::rofl:
My laugh of the day..thank you!


----------



## white page (Aug 13, 2009)

> * Geography *
> Question: What does the term "lava" mean?
> Answer: A pre-pubescent caterpillar



my favourite :rofl:


----------

